# bags on a budget for an mk2



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

well ppl i have most of the parts
bags were purchased from kevin at AAC
but everything else i aquired at my work








ill keep u all updated when i start the install soon
just need an air compressor and im done, the air tank is in the car already cause i have an air horn too
and here is a pic of the car im bagging
















and the parts


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

Saw your car at H20 and it looked sick. Caint wait to see it bagged.


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: (uniblack20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uniblack20* »_Saw your car at H20 and it looked sick. Caint wait to see it bagged.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks man


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thank god for a build thread, from the title i thought it was gonna be another person wanting to be handed every piece of info for airride.
Your car is gonna be awesome when you bag it, I love the orange centers.


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_*thank god for a build thread, from the title i thought it was gonna be another person wanting to be handed every piece of info for airride.*
Your car is gonna be awesome when you bag it, I love the orange centers.

that's why i've been reading seemingly every post in this forum for the past few weeks. trying to avoid being _that guy_...







won't have an a6 avant for a longgggggg time anyway, just don't wanna look like a _complete_ moron...









i love seeing more mk2's go air though, this one especially. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif are modifications to your rear arches also in the plans at some point? the fronts are minty, i love em, just wondering if you're planning on doing the rears to match..


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sdobbins)*

is that gauge gonna go into the cluster?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: bags on a budget for an mk2 (retro mk2 jetta)*

can i get more info on those valves, are you planning to run just front/back setup=4 valves?


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: bags on a budget for an mk2 (Rat4Life)*

yes the car is gonna be just front and back
the gauges will be hidden in my upper glove box (i have a mk3 dash)
i have the cover rings for them too, they are from and international tractor
the rear arches will be done as well like the fronts but i dont know exactly when yet, i have 5 other cars to work on not including my own that have to be done, but my air ride comes first







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
valves were free for me cause i work at a truck shop, i just looked at a traction parts catalog and found them there, dont know how well they are gonna work, this is purely experimental at this point

_Modified by retro mk2 jetta at 8:31 PM 3-15-2009_


_Modified by retro mk2 jetta at 8:32 PM 3-15-2009_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: bags on a budget for an mk2 (retro mk2 jetta)*

i wonder how many cars will bagged this year at h20?
everywhere i look people bagging cars like crazy.


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

finally someone is bagging a small bumpered metal arched mk2 jetta!!!








really looking foward to seeing this done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_i wonder how many cars will bagged this year at h20?
everywhere i look people bagging cars like crazy.



well air is definitely not a rarity anymore, but its not like that is horrible.
And I am with Mike. I am excited to see a small bumpered MK2 on air. I love me some small bumpers.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

this is gonna be awesome!! Looking forward to seeing it tucking!!


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_thank god for a build thread, from the title i thought it was gonna be another person wanting to be handed every piece of info for airride.


Man I forget how ruthless vortex is sometimes...








I LOLd. Seriously. Kevin and I were just talking about that.








About damn time Manolo. I was getting tired of looking at how jacked your rear end was.


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

for now i plan on running the bags on my vmaxx coilovers, 
but im gonna wanna go lower, has anyone changed their shock inserts with bilsteins or koni's using the aero sport bags on the housing
i already cut the spring seat on the housing, but im still tryin to figure out how to mount the bag on...my problem is that the cap for the insert is wider than allowed for the aerosport bag.....any suggestions


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: bags on a budget for an mk2 (retro mk2 jetta)*

progress pics
work was cut a little short cause its freakin cold
more parts








































and the progress


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Just an FYI, That tank is proly not gonna be very good to use, if its that rusted outside, i dont wanna know how bad it is inside, the problem is that rust particles, and flakes are going to run into your valves causing problems. I would change that before u go any further.


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

its all good santi, thats just a test tank, the inside is clean though no moisture was ever in it cause it was always used for just an air horn
its just very minor surface rust i gotta clean off
but i have another brand new tank....
do u think a 3 gal tank is do able though? cause thats what size that one is in the pic
thanks for the heads up though, glad to see that ppl try to help out there instead of being a pain http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (retro mk2 jetta)*

alright good.. yeah a 3gal its perfect for a single compressor, and smaller car. 
Just making sure you dont have problems for small stuff!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: bags on a budget for an mk2 (retro mk2 jetta)*

and here is todays progress
naked vmaxx strut
















trimmed the perches for air line clearance with a grinder








bag assembly








bag installed








max drop








max height








and a video to show it in action, the valves are sooooo slow...lol...but it was free so i dont care
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZz9fbK4YqE


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: bags on a budget for an mk2 (retro mk2 jetta)*

looks good but i feel like you should be lower.

notch that frame.


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: bags on a budget for an mk2 (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_looks good but i feel like you should be lower.

notch that frame.











trust me i would love to have to notch my frame but the shafts arent even hitting yet....i still gotta modify my top strut mounts and set the bags a little bit lower on the perches.....ill post pics though once its all sorted, i wanna be able to crush fruits with my pan like u can


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: bags on a budget for an mk2 (retro mk2 jetta)*

DAMn, you said they were slow, BUT DAMN, thats jsut too slow.. 
How close is the bag to the tire right now when compressed? 
Space out the fronts like 8mms and that way you can thread the bag down more. 
Also why do you have a bit of airline at the end of the leader line?


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: bags on a budget for an mk2 (Santi)*

its just hanging down there for now, i just quick connect all my stuff so its easier to take things apart and put em back together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the bag is pretty close to the strut but the spacer idea should work as long as i can steer my wheels and not hit my fenders, put ill defintely borrow some and try them out
thanks again for the help santi


_Modified by retro mk2 jetta at 12:54 PM 3-23-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: bags on a budget for an mk2 (retro mk2 jetta)*

no problem... The spacers will work, if you rub when turning raise up the car







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: bags on a budget for an mk2 (Santi)*

we here is todays progress, had to stop again so soon cause it was sooooo cold i hate this weather come on summer
here is the tire to bag clearance, i still have room to play with








stock bushing with bearing








trimmed bushing with bearing








i did that so i could take the upper spring seat from the vmaxx's out and go lower, the car now sits on the fenders
i managed to take out the rear shocks, i still have to fabricate a little for the rears, so i decided to give myself some camber since i was there already with the wheels off
















the right side has more than the left i have to still adjust the shims on the right side so its even with the left
and i think this is about as low as ill be able to go in the rear when the air ride is done








more to come http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

what stopping you from going lower in the rear?


----------



## CANDUBBER (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

loosk sweet - I think this is the way I'm going to go - nice work - car and all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_what stopping you from going lower in the rear?

tires are resting on the fenders, the wheels are 15x9 and poke past the fenders


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (retro mk2 jetta)*

looks good, needs lower though

_Quote, originally posted by *retro mk2 jetta* »_
tires are resting on the fenders, the wheels are 15x9 and poke past the fenders

make the rear flares look like the fronts soon


----------



## vwdgood (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

going to look awesome when this is done. i fell asleep during your youtube video waiting for it to settle


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: (vwdgood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdgood* »_going to look awesome when this is done. i fell asleep during your youtube video waiting for it to settle









lol i know its soooo slow, but slow and not costing me any money is perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (retro mk2 jetta)*

i like where this is going!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (98DUB)*

For the fronts, you can take out the lower bag plate so the bag sits directly on the perches, that should give you another 1/2" or so.


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_For the fronts, you can take out the lower bag plate so the bag sits directly on the perches, that should give you another 1/2" or so. 
 or just spin the perch down a little...


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_For the fronts, you can take out the lower bag plate so the bag sits directly on the perches, that should give you another 1/2" or so. 


sweet sounds like a plan but i dont think i can go any lower now after fixing up the strut bushings and taking out the upper spring seat, the fenders sit on the tire now


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (retro mk2 jetta)*

time for smaller tires.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Stretch..








yum.


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

165/45/15's anyone


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (retro mk2 jetta)*

on a 9"?


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*

no no no, lol
just for the fronts which are 8's


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

You won't!


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

do it on the front http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i ran that size and i was fine on an 8, well it was a 165/50 but it is still about the same


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (e-townvdub)*

Just stretch more front and rear... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Its not a racekor, stretch shouldnt be a problem!!!


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

stretch it is then, anyone have any idea where i can buy these tires?
i can possibly get someone to pick them up in jersey when they go but i also still have to ask her if its ok


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (retro mk2 jetta)*

and for todays progress man what a bitch....lol
all the suspension is in now, but the rears still have to be modified again.....the bolt i used for the strut is still too short so i have to find a longer one and weld the stock strut mount on it again.....god damn it....fackkk.....oh well its all in good fun
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the compressor








strut assembly








close ups of the strut installed this part was a bitch, the mounts were stacked up to high for the threaded portion so i had to trim it down so i could bolt the strut together in the inside of the car
























here is all the management, this is only a temporary setup for now, im goin to be putting hardwood flooring in the trunk after the air ride is done








paul workin on the top part of the strut








k here is the max height of the rear, this is why i need the longer bolt for the bottom of the strut








this is max drop, fenders resting on the tires








full drop all round


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

What size bolt thread and pitch for the rear mounts did you use?


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

yea my rear struts were a bitch also







i had to trim the bottom and upper bushing so the threads would even fit into the car







looking good man


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (e-townvdub)*

I like the rear camber, and that last pic mos def shows the stretch your missing


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_I like the rear camber, and that last pic mos def shows the stretch your missing

u took the words right outta my mouth santi, it looks so sad, im workin on it though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (retro mk2 jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retro mk2 jetta* »_
u took the words right outta my mouth santi, it looks so sad, im workin on it though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

upgrade ur photobucket.. hahaha j/k! Get those pics back up there... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

they'll be back up on the 17th santi....lol
but once more progress gets done i have flickr now so pics will be posted up when i get to work on it again
but the rear bolts are being redone for the rear struts with longer ones
and the trunk is being completely redone, hardwood floors in the works
god build btw on the rabbit santi cant wait to see more of ur build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (retro mk2 jetta)*

its a GTI








thank you, and the 17th it is...


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

*Update*
FML. Second attempt at showing Manolo's progress. I suck... Or maybe its Firefox?
















It's hard to tell but they are staggered. :|








Apparently lower mounts for the rear? 








Clearly someones a baller, I want multiple sets of multiple piece wheels!


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

latest progress
put the new lower mounts in on the rear struts 
















and now the ass end goes sky high when its all the way up, and still sits on the tires when its all the way down
















more to come


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

the car is mobile but the air ride setup still needs to be cleaned up the rats nest in the trunk is hideous and ive only made the frame for the false floor, still need the floor itself
but i was able to make it out for some pics yesterday along with some friends


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: (retro mk2 jetta)*

hardwood floors for the trunk on friday, ill be taking more pics of that build 
but for now courtesy of shawn w








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

and now everyone for todays update
HARDWOOD FLOORS in the trunk
framing
















hard at work lol








my friend joe the mastermind behind the trunk design








and all thats left is to carpet the rest of the wood


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (retro mk2 jetta)*

i still don't get why the front flares are huge and the rears are still stock


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.good.gli* »_i still don't get why the front flares are huge and the rears are still stock


he hasnt finished the bodywork yet.


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_
he hasnt finished the bodywork yet.

exactly, thanks stan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (retro mk2 jetta)*

looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i luv the look of the trunk setup


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

well this isnt really for my mk2 but these are for my BMW Z4
what do u guys think, the car is black

























on a side note i had to take the rear bags out due to the air lines rubbing on the bag and put a small hole on one, gonna fix it at work today FML


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

u popped a rear bag w/ the airline?? never heard of an airline rubbing through the rubber... pics?


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

let me guess did you have a little 90 degree elbow to a straight ptc fitting ? i had the same exact thing happen too me. when the bag was deflated it didnt rub but when it was inflated they rubbed like a son of a bitch but luckly i caught them before they went all the way through http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif get it fixed cuz its looks great


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: (e-townvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *e-townvdub* »_let me guess did you have a little 90 degree elbow to a straight ptc fitting ? i had the same exact thing happen too me. when the bag was deflated it didnt rub but when it was inflated they rubbed like a son of a bitch but luckly i caught them before they went all the way through http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif get it fixed cuz its looks great
















yup u nailed it on the mark http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hopefully the patch works
ill post up pics soon santi


----------



## A111 OEM (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_*Update*


















if you dont mind me asking are these lips that are just sitting there 16in 34holes by any chance


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MKii12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKii12v* »_
if you dont mind me asking are these lips that are just sitting there 16in 34holes by any chance


nope they are 15in


----------



## A111 OEM (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (retro mk2 jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retro mk2 jetta* »_
nope they are 15in

i tryed lol 
ps posting in here got me a pm from someone how has them so thanks in 2 ways for this awesome thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MKii12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKii12v* »_
i tryed lol 
ps posting in here got me a pm from someone how has them so thanks in 2 ways for this awesome thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

no worries







glad i was able to help in some sort of way
and now for the air bag repair
the damage








took apart the top cap








the patching tools and compounds








all patched up








the final security coat








24 hrs later its done and seals again and is flexible as the bag








now i just have to put the cap back on once i get my hose clamp then i wil cover the hose clamp with hockey tap to protect the bag from the screw head on the clamp


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (retro mk2 jetta)*

doesn't look safe at all, what kind of clamp are you planning to use up on top? we had the same happened to my friends passat before and he talk to kevin at aac and got the bag replaced for something like $60 with shipping there and back.
_Modified by Rat4Life at 9:18 PM 4-29-2009_


_Modified by Rat4Life at 9:18 PM 4-29-2009_


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_doesn't look safe at all, what kind of clamp are you planning to use up on top? we had the same happened to my friends passat before and he talk to kevin at aac and got the bag replaced for something like $60 with shipping there and back.
_Modified by Rat4Life at 9:18 PM 4-29-2009_

_Modified by Rat4Life at 9:18 PM 4-29-2009_

was it the same style bag?
kev at aac said that it would be 200 to have sent out and repaired
i think its safe enough, ill take a chance and see how it does anyways. i know there should be no problem with the patch, i use that on tractor tires at work so im sure a little dinky air bag like this should be ok http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (retro mk2 jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retro mk2 jetta* »_
was it the same style bag?
kev at aac said that it would be 200 to have sent out and repaired
i think its safe enough, ill take a chance and see how it does anyways. i know there should be no problem with the patch, i use that on tractor tires at work so im sure a little dinky air bag like this should be ok http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yes it was the same chapman strut , i think the difference is the one we had didnt have any rubbing marks it just cracked by it self, so possible that it was covered by warranty. and i am sure the patch is good for tires, but with bag i am afraid it will flex too much with the bag and come off loose one day .


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

ill push the patch to the limits lol
i wish i could get it warrantied so it would be cheap like ur friends
but ill prolly send it out once i start the body work on the car to do the rear fenders
either that or ill buy 2 firestone bags they use for mk4 on the rear and stip it down and use the bag itself on the chapman strut


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (retro mk2 jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retro mk2 jetta* »_ill push the patch to the limits lol
i wish i could get it warrantied so it would be cheap like ur friends
but ill prolly send it out once i start the body work on the car to do the rear fenders
either that or ill buy 2 firestone bags they use for mk4 on the rear and stip it down and use the bag itself on the chapman strut

i am still wondering what you going to use for a clamp up on top.
i am asking because i tried to use regular clamp on my old firestone bag 
and after i pumped up some pressure from the line the clamp came off and almost broke my finger with top mount of the bag.


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

i was thinking a hose clamp cause i was able to air up a firestone bag with no problems, but obviously my first choice would be to find a place that could do the proper crimp ring
any other suggestions?
how did ur front stuts work out BTW i liked how u made it with ur old air lift bag parts.....freakin awesome job
gave me food for thought too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (retro mk2 jetta)*

if you trying regular clamp make sure it fits nicely in the groove otherwise it will fly off.
and my fronts are ok , i mean they do work, struts are not short enough and bottom out alot so handling is no where near as it was with bagyards,they dont go low enough. so as a temporary solution they are ok.


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_if you trying regular clamp make sure it fits nicely in the groove otherwise it will fly off.
and my fronts are ok , i mean they do work, struts are not short enough and bottom out alot so handling is no where near as it was with bagyards,they dont go low enough. so as a temporary solution they are ok.


will do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i didnt wanna go for the normal hose clamps we have at my work cause they are to large so i ordered some skinnier ones from vw
how much did u originally pay for ur air lift bags do u think they are better than aero sports, the only thing i dont like about aero sports is that they dont lift that much


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (retro mk2 jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retro mk2 jetta* »_how much did u originally pay for ur air lift bags do u think they are better than aero sports, the only thing i dont like about aero sports is that they dont lift that much

i got my bags used with blown easystreet kit from some here on vortex for like $150.
and i think they are better than aerosports because you have more air volume inside the bag so ride quality should be better too.
but it is a completely different bag and not designed to work like aerosport
and it has to be sealed on the strut.


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

yeah i figured that, its somewhat kinda like a bag yard...i had to take susannahs apart when the o ring let go on it, i would like to find ones like urs and basically do what u did so i can either sell my coilovers or use them for another car maybe


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (retro mk2 jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retro mk2 jetta* »_yeah i figured that, its somewhat kinda like a bag yard...i had to take susannahs apart when the o ring let go on it, i would like to find ones like urs and basically do what u did so i can either sell my coilovers or use them for another car maybe

you could probably machine your coilovers threads to have a perfect size pipe fitted and have something similar to airlift bag.


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
you could probably machine your coilovers threads to have a perfect size pipe fitted and have something similar to airlift bag.

very true, good idea, i just wanna be able to get some money back for the coilovers though and just use whatever struts to weld the mounts from the aero sport bags on


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (retro mk2 jetta)*

i know this isnt my jetta but i got the new wheels on my Z4
gonna bag it next year too
lemme know what u guys think http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: bags on a budget for an mk2 (retro mk2 jetta)*

well i know its been a while since ive last posted here but here is the latest 
new leather seats, matching door cards are also on the way








sorry for the crap quality pics
































also stretched some new tires up front
155/60/15 on 15x8


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: bags on a budget for an mk2 (retro mk2 jetta)*

digging the seats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
when are the rear fender flairs going to match the fronts?








also looking forward to Vagkraft http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: bags on a budget for an mk2 (Synclo)*

like you needed the extra room up front


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: bags on a budget for an mk2 (98DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98DUB* »_like you needed the extra room up front









i know







....i just wanted a stretched look up front

_Quote, originally posted by *Synclo* »_digging the seats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
when are the rear fender flairs going to match the fronts?








also looking forward to Vagkraft http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks dan, picked up the rear quarters not to long ago, im gonna down the car prolly after our june jitter bug show next week then try to finish it in time for waterfest








definitely lookin forward to u guys comin up for vagkraft http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Vagkraft will be so sick... Or I will be so sick...
I have a picture I could post of Manolo enjoying his new purchase at a car show after a night of heavy drinking...
Buuuuut I wont..


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver Snail* »_
I have a picture I could post of Manolo enjoying his new purchase at a car show after a night of heavy drinking...


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (retro mk2 jetta)*

well i got the trunk all finished up also and another interior shot with the matching door cards now
























santi sus got ur sweet ass package in the mail
those shirts are bad ass man
she gave me one of the stickers too
im gonna rock it hard man
reppin air by santi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Oh werd!!! Glad she liked it!! cars looking great... cant wait 'til the rear fenders are finished, and stance will be even better!!


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

thanks santi
work on the rears should hopefully start next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (retro mk2 jetta)*

say werd... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (retro mk2 jetta)*

latest buy








car is out of comission as well for now
work has begun on the rear fenders


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

gotta thank shawn for helpin me find the bbs centers


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

progress so far
taken from another one of my threads

_Quote, originally posted by *Scooch* »_Everyone remembers what retro mk2 jetta's car looked like, right?








Well this is what it looks like now after I got my hands on it.


























gotta thanks scooch for gettin the ball rollin while im still workin on a mk3 at the same time

_Quote, originally posted by *Scooch* »_Papa V, Jamie, and Manolo also did work


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

oh nice I want those caps if you ever sell the wheels


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

no joke!! do werk.


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_oh nice I want those caps if you ever sell the wheels










np shawn

_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_no joke!! do werk. 


u got it santi


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

the progress so far
these pics are from yesterday
the passenger fender is actually just about done now after todays work
but those pics are on sus's camera and im to lazy to go to the underground parking to get them
sorry for the crappy iphone pics


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

nice dude.


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

thanks shawn
im really pushin to get this time so i can take the car to waterfest, but if i can get it done susannah is gonna make me drive her car


----------



## rubbin'n'dubbin (Jul 9, 2009)

gotta say..hotttt car man! its been very inspirational to me, good luck with it. 
Also the work you put in is extremely retro, looks amazing and different, I love it!


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

woooo!


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (justrave)*

sick dude, hopefully see you/it at WF.
ps. we all have our passports


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: (Synclo)*

Sweet **** Dan party time and vagkraft


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (retro mk2 jetta)*

Nice progress Manolo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (retro mk2 jetta)*

looks great, cant wait to see it @ H2O.. 
Wont be making it to WF


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

Thanks guys
santi how come u can't make it?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (retro mk2 jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retro mk2 jetta* »_Thanks guys
santi how come u can't make it?

i was gonna fly but money's tight right now. unless i find a ride somehow i wont be making it.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

talk to ian santi


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_talk to ian santi

Already have. they are staying for a week iirc.


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

car is resprayed in time
























































white rob approves http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

DAAAAAAYYYYUUUUUMMMMM!!!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_DAAAAAAYYYYUUUUUMMMMM!!!!

x2


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*

It's just crazy! the flares, the wheels, the color! Very unique car, one of my favorites last year at H20, I'm sure I'll love it even more this year.
Great work, way to see it through!


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

thanks guys, car should be fully up and running again tomorrow
fingers crossed, then off to waterfest 6am friday morn


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (retro mk2 jetta)*

To be honest. I didnt think this was going to get done. Thanks for proving me wrong. Looks great man.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you have some wet sanding to doooo man







P


----------



## Coslz1 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

a few of the latest picks from when i just finished the car in time for waterfest


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

some pics my buddy andrew (dymer)took today just before a crazy ass storm came in, storm was intense
































and here is that crazy storm


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

you know how i know you're not low enough? cus u can still turn your wheel.


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

liking that now that the rear arches have been done!


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_you know how i know you're not low enough? cus u can still turn your wheel. 


shhhhhhh......quiet santi....lol.....i havent notched the frame yet


_Quote, originally posted by *LiL ShuteS* »_liking that now that the rear arches have been done!


it was lots of work but well worth it


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

AWESOMEAWESOMEAWESOME. you know i was hatin too. 
i love it. 
(notch your ****)


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

it looked so sick @ WF bro!
great work!!


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_AWESOMEAWESOMEAWESOME. you know i was hatin too. 
i love it. 
(notch your ****)


finally got u on my side lol...thanks for the props









_Quote, originally posted by *vwnthusiast* »_










and a beer to u too my friend

_Quote, originally posted by *d.tek* »_it looked so sick @ WF bro!
great work!!


thanks tek....lookin forward to hangin out again at H20...u better be there man


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (retro mk2 jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retro mk2 jetta* »_
finally got u on my side lol...thanks for the props









i know man im so glad i was wrong. 
makes me miss my mk2. god damn.


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

u goin to h20 this year?


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (retro mk2 jetta)*

Bring the car down to Chicago and we will have at it with a color change. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Lookin good Manolo see you at H2O, I hope you canadians are ready to party.


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

oh mike......we are more than ready buddy lol
color change u say..lol...hmmmmm
but we'll definitely see u at h20
party time yet again


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (retro mk2 jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retro mk2 jetta* »_oh mike......we are more than ready buddy lol
color change u say..lol...hmmmmm
but we'll definitely see u at h20
party time yet again









Sucks I cant make it out to Canadia this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Had I known these gypsys were going to lay me off I would of tried everything possible to get my passport in time. Next year for sure.


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

sounds good mike....damn those gypsys...lol...bastards
its gonna be a fun one man


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (retro mk2 jetta)*

you know it, i hope you arent planning on getting much sleep for h2o


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

naw man....party non stop all nites man....i dont get to see all of u that often so gotta make the most of it


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (retro mk2 jetta)*

awwww


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

gotta clean up the car today now....get it ready for sunday


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (retro mk2 jetta)*

The fenders look amazing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (reynolds9000)*

Would rather see the car with a flared stock arch than those huge things... too much for me.


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

and here are a few new ones taken by my buddy dan (synclo) when he came up to canada this past weekend


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (arethirdytwo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arethirdytwo* »_Would rather see the car with a flared stock arch than those huge things... too much for me. 

I agree... Are you planning on making the wheels wider or something?


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *thirtysixspokes* »_
I agree... Are you planning on making the wheels wider or something?


i really wanna widen the fronts to 9's but i just dont have the money for it this year


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

Looks like you've got way more than an inch of fender to widen those puppies. Same with the rears?
Workmanship of those fenders look great, they're just really, really wide... It sort of reminds me of a Delorean from the front.


----------



## mudanddust (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: (thirtysixspokes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thirtysixspokes* »_Workmanship of those fenders look great, they're just really, really wide...
 x2


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

wow, looks mega gnarley!


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

thanks man, i should have a new front end by next year and some new bumpers, time for a bit of change








more updates when the work begins


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (retro mk2 jetta)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*

I LOVE YOUR CAR MANOLO!!! 
hope your winter is going well!


----------



## MellowDub (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (retro mk2 jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *retro mk2 jetta* »_










FALCON KICK


----------



## Punz (Oct 17, 2008)

amazing build, your car inspires me to work more on mine lol


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (Punz)*

loooove your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

yep! AMAZING!!! big win for me!
dom


----------

